

Georgia government sites hacked (and spreading malware) - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2010/02/georgia-government-sites-hacked-and.html

======
gte910h
Georgia the country, not Georgia the US state

~~~
ianbishop
I think most people know that now after feeling like morons last year

------
aw3c2
Hey, you could use a simple "curl" instead of lynx.

~~~
sucuri2
Yes, I am just used to lynx since it comes installed by default :)

